# Holden Monaro Climate Control?



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Visiting the Holden HSV website, I noticed that their Monaro's have a full automatic dual zone climate control. Has anyone been successful in sourcing one of these? And what beyond the panel and servo motors would one need to make the conversion?

http://www.hsv.com.au/cars/vz/main.asp?link=main/gto.html

Click on "Interior" and "Console".


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

C'mon guys! 64 views and no responses? Surely SOMEONE has considered doing this....?

Jim M.


----------



## backinblack (May 31, 2006)

*i am with you*

Ihere ya I also would like to know about the color keyed gauge pod on top of the dash


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Do a search. Been discussed several times. Here is one link.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=1736&highlight=climate+control


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

backinblack said:


> Ihere ya I also would like to know about the color keyed gauge pod on top of the dash


Here's all the info you need for the gauges. They're awesome. PITA to install in '04s. A breeze for '05s and '06s built before 2/07. http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-binnacle.php

As for the electronic climate controls -- it's just too much for the servos, etc.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Here's all the info you need for the gauges. They're awesome. PITA to install in '04s. A breeze for '05s and '06s built before 2/07. http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-binnacle.php
> 
> As for the electronic climate controls -- it's just too much for the servos, etc.


'06s built before 2/07"?:confused


----------



## gtOHH_boy (Jul 14, 2006)

I wonder how hard it would be to get the parts and get installed one of those sunroofs? Any thoughts:confused


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Holden said:


> '06s built before 2/07"?:confused


Yep. Because production was winding down, Holden ran out of the nice wiring harnesses that allowed the plug and play installation of the JHP pods. If you have an '06 -- best thing to do is pop the dash plate off and see if you are able to find the plug -- otherwise, you're looking at a much more expensive gauge pod (need to buy a new harness) and the installation becomes a major, major PITA. FYI.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

no JHP has the harnesses. e-mail them and ask about them. they are $79 for those of of that have 06's built in FEB and after. I was told there were no 06 GTO's made in January. but JHP has the harnesses.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

gtOHH_boy said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to get the parts and get installed one of those sunroofs? Any thoughts:confused



The factory Holden sunroofs are a webasto 700 or 710.
http://www.webastoshowroom.com/pontiac_gto_710.htm
look on their website 
http://www.webastoshowroom.com/locator/locator_main.html
and it will give you the nearest dealer to you,
installed it runs around $1000-1200 .








as for the climate control,,forget it unless you feel like spending a couple grand for it,,out cars dont come with any of the required 
electronics in the vents needed to hook up to the climate system. You would need to buy everything from the AU ,tear apart your dash and basically redo the entire hvac system.


----------

